

Review HN: Made landing page a game to promote interaction. - iamjonlee

What do you guys think?<p>http://www.grooovy.me/persona
======
zarroba
I really liked the page and you got me hooked with the service.

But initially I missed the point on the search for the hidden images. I
searched with the magnifier but I didn't clicked the button so I was there for
an entire minute just moving the mouse (congrats on that :)). I think it could
be expressed more clearly what the visitor is expected to do.

About the product. Just iPhone? I guess you missed an user there. Another
suggestion: being a father of a 3 month baby I miss a service were I can
register my baby growing. I take a lot of photos but there is nothing out
there (that I know of) that let me easily aggregate those photos into a living
album. I just realized Persona could be just that with slight changes. Think
about it as a possibility

~~~
iamjonlee
Thanks zarroba!

Excellent feedback, I'll make it a little more clear what visitor is expected
to do. On another note though, you not finding the hidden images for at least
a minute meant the game worked ;).

We're starting with iphone, but unsure still as to what other platforms we'll
expand to. You know, the usual budget problems, hiring more people, etc. To
clarify, your problem with a three month old baby is already solved with
Persona. Persona focuses on things that are about you that make up who you are
and defines your life. Photographs are stored in "slices" of your life which
can be named "Growingup" or "proudtobeafather". You can name that part of your
life anything you'd like. Within those slices, you would store the photos of
your baby so you can visualize he/she growing up day by day.

Welcome to Persona. It's everything you are, in pictures. (sorry, had to throw
in our tagline, it just seemed like the perfect time to do it :-)).

